
LA adds hundreds of EV chargers to streetlights - prostoalex
https://electrek.co/2019/11/13/la-adds-hundreds-of-ev-chargers-to-streetlights-giving-renters-a-place-to-plug-in/
======
bynkman
I'm reminded of the Watchmen comic book, with its ubiquitous recharging
"plugs" on the streets. The future is here, just not evenly distributed.

------
smachiz
Cool, wish they would do that in NYC also!

